# 1985 300ZX Radiator help



## 1985ZCar (Jul 3, 2020)

In the process of replacing the radiator of my 1985 300ZX Turbo and I've come across an issue I need some help with. There's a metal "pipe" that is housed in the structural bar that sits behind the headlights and contains the hood latch. This "connector" brings the the upper and lower radiator hoses together. Both hoses clamp to this connecting piece.

In my car, this metal piece has deteriorated to the point where there's not enough metal or material to support a strong clamping action and facilitate the connection. Does anybody know what this part is called or how it's identified and the best place(s) to find and buy the replacement? The car is in Arizona if that matters. Many thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it by any chance part# 14053M:



https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts-list/1985-nissan-300zx/exhaust_cooling/water_pump_cooling_fan_thermostat.html


----------



## 1985ZCar (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks for your interest and help. Actually, a few hours after I made this post I learned that the part which is: "Nissan Part No. 21504-01P00 - Radiator Connector Hose" had been discontinued a few years ago and was no longer available through Nissan distribution channels. However, I also found that a company called "PastPower Innovations" in Washington state started manufacturing the part and they sell it online for $35.99.


----------

